# Größe der Datei vor Download ermitteln



## EricP (25. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,
ich versuche derzeit einen Weg zu finden die Größe einer Datei zu ermitteln, welche ich später herunterladen möchte. Bisher konnte ich aber noch keinen Weg finden. Mein bisheriger Versuch bricht mit einer "illegalArgumentException: URI scheme is not file" ab. Ich würde mich freuen wenn jemand mein begrenztes Java Wissen aufbessern könnte.


```
import java.io.File;

import java.net.URL;


class Download {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        try {
            URL url = new URL("http://www.google.de/intl/de_de/images/logo.gif");
            File file = new File(url.toURI());
            System.out.println("Die groesse betraegt: " + file.length());
        } catch (Exception e) {
            System.out.println(e);
        }
    }
}
```


----------



## HoaX (25. Mrz 2008)

new URL("http...").openConnection().getContentLength() ?!


----------



## EricP (26. Mrz 2008)

Vielen Dank, das funktioniert.


----------



## HoaX (26. Mrz 2008)

nur darfst du dich nicht darauf verlassen. nicht immer liefert ein webserver die länge mit. und ein stream ist von haus aus ohne feste länge. also denke daran das entsprechend zu behandeln


----------

